# Meet Gus!



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I decided I was ready to welcome another hog back into my life this past August, and after a few months of waiting, I picked up this sweet boy from the most amazing breeders yesterday & im already completely obsessed with him!

his name is - fitting to the situation haha - ‘August’, but we’ll call him Gus/Auggie for short. And he’s just the most perfect bean. He’s


----------



## isitafireorisit (May 14, 2019)

Oh he's daaaarling! Hi buddy! My hog had quite a dark face when she was little too, it really fades out. But I love it, he's a little goth bb. And he's got eyebrows!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

They think his face will stay pretty dark and not really fade at all (he is dark grey, but most of his lineage are blacks) ultimately I honestly don’t really mind haha. But time will tell I guess!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Gus is so cute! I love how you named him.
He looks like he will be good as gold haha.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

So far he’s just been the best behaved little guy. He’s super outgoing & confident already, but he wants to anoint with absolutely everything (including his dinner) which has been interesting the say the least 😂


----------



## Bstock (Nov 4, 2021)

He is so adorable!! I love his coloring 😍


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aw thats so good. I bet it is! Never seen a hedgehog anoint with everything so I'm sure its very interesting.


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Bstock said:


> He is so adorable!! I love his coloring 😍


thank you! Both his parents are Algerian blacks, but he is Algerian dark grey - and I love the contrast of his dark quills & big pinto patches. I absolutely love dark hogs in general, so I wanted one with a full face mask (& also becauseI didnt want one that looked like my previous hog as I didn’t want to compare them). And they really couldn’t have given me a more perfect boy, he’s just the sweetest! ❤


----------



## happynern (Dec 22, 2021)

Emc said:


> I decided I was ready to welcome another hog back into my life this past August, and after a few months of waiting, I picked up this sweet boy from the most amazing breeders yesterday & im already completely obsessed with him!
> 
> his name is - fitting to the situation haha - ‘August’, but we’ll call him Gus/Auggie for short. And he’s just the most perfect bean. He’s
> View attachment 95555


OMG he’s so cuteeeeeeeee!! Love ❤


----------

